# esophageal manometry



## Bhobbs (Dec 15, 2009)

my office just recently started doing esophageal manometry procedures.  Any information that anyone has on this procedure, or the dx coding that goes with it would be greatly appreciated!
thanks
Bhobbs


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 17, 2009)

*Hope this helps*

Look at cpts 91010-91012 for the procedure; as for the dx I would use the reason they are doing the testing. Dysphagia or GERD more than likely.


----------

